# Amending camera name in meta? Possible or not?



## theMusicMan (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I have a strange issue in that when I view my Metadata filters in the Library module, I see some very strange Camera names used.  These, I believe, are tiff images that have been processed by launching PhotomatixPro from within Lightroom.  I don't understand why the camera metadata isn't brought back into LR once PhotomatixPro has finished - alas, the below screenshot is an example of what I get.




So, I am wondering if there is a way to amend the exif for these images to reflect the camera I used to take the shot?

Possible...?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 2, 2012)

Those are some very bizarre names!  Can you filter to just show those photos, to double check whether it was Photomatix that mangled the metadata.  If it was, try using http://regex.info/exif.cgi to double check what the metadata actually says.  If it's definitely wrong, then something like EXIFtool would be your best bet for editing it.


----------



## theMusicMan (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Victoria

Yep - I can filter and look at those pics and it was def PhotomatixPro that seems to have done it!

I'll take a look at EXIFTool as you suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## theMusicMan (Jul 2, 2012)

Woah!

On second thoughts, after looking at EXIFTool, I think I'll tolerate those bizarre names, Victoria... 

Unix, Terminal, shell commands.... eeeeeeeek!!


----------



## jid9p80vph (Jul 2, 2012)

There's a very useful GUI for Exiftool, ExiftoolGUI, by Bogdan H. Have a look at http://u88.n24.queensu.ca/exiftool/...ml?PHPSESSID=b5a316efc237b2cff6a7937ff99174a3.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2012)

marcb said:


> There's a very useful GUI for Exiftool, ExiftoolGUI, by Bogdan H. Have a look at http://u88.n24.queensu.ca/exiftool/...ml?PHPSESSID=b5a316efc237b2cff6a7937ff99174a3.


But it is windows only


----------



## jid9p80vph (Jul 3, 2012)

clee01l said:


> But it is windows only


Oh, you're right, I always forget about Mac users, sorry! But surely there must be a more user-friendly Exif tool for OS X as well?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 3, 2012)

marcb said:


> Oh, you're right, I always forget about Mac users, sorry! But surely there must be a more user-friendly Exif tool for OS X as well?


I haven't found it. EXIFtoolGUI is something I miss from making my recent transition to OSX.


----------

